# Minimum Credit Score for VWCredit?



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

Anyone know what the minimum score is to be approved by VWC?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Ive seen plenty of people in the 500s approved through VCI. Its not a pretty apr but its still an approval.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

It's less about the actual score. Sub-par credit would get you a loan, but the APR will be sky high.


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Trying to balance whether I want the hard pull on my credit with the odds of getting an approval. I've been approved with several lenders but am curious about VW as some of the better deals require financing through them.


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

Got a 2015 Golf S two-door with 6K miles for $17,000 OTD. It was only four months old so I got practically the full manufacturer warranty PLUS the CPO warranty which begins after the manufacturer warranty expires! 

VW approved me but wanted a down payment. I was able to finance with Capital One with no money down at 7%. 

One can go to the Capital One website and get pre-qualified for a car loan.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

7%, and 6 years?


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ouch. Dealership I traded mine in to (basically the same car, same miles, just silver instead of red), sold it for 14k.


----------



## spacewormfx (Nov 21, 2007)

I would say a good guess is a min. 730 score for A-Tier. But some dealers will play ball on a slow day with 700, anything less is a solid B-Tier.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

fergysan564 said:


> Ouch. Dealership I traded mine in to (basically the same car, same miles, just silver instead of red), sold it for 14k.


Out the door with CPO warranty?


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

CapeGLS said:


> 7%, and 6 years?


Yes, but I plan on making the payments for a 48mo loan.


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

fergysan564 said:


> Ouch. Dealership I traded mine in to (basically the same car, same miles, just silver instead of red), sold it for 14k.


Sounds like you got raped on the trade-in. Sorry.


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

spacewormfx said:


> I would say a good guess is a min. 730 score for A-Tier. But some dealers will play ball on a slow day with 700, anything less is a solid B-Tier.


For lease or purchase?


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

Oh, and since this is the Car Purchasing Forum, let me say that when we sat down to talk "numbers", the dealer showed me $19,800 for this car. 

They wanted to charge me $990 for labor in CERTIFYING the car as CPO!

Then like another $800 for some BS program with their dealership. Frankly I was so stunned in seeing that they wanted to charge me a grand in certifying the vehicle I don't remember much after that except crossing out items I was not going to pay for on their proposed "buyers order". 

After crossing out what I wasn't going to pay for it took the price down to around $14,800 plus TTL and that stupid dealer fee. 

But I'm certain that folks that don't shop for cars too often go into a dealer and just get screwed by paying for stuff they have no idea about. 

Also, I shopped a 2015 Golf Launch Edition at Carmax which is a trim level down from the S. (I think) Anyhow, just as a comparison, Carmax had this car with 10K miles for almost $16k, which would have been more out the door than this S. 

Just food for thought. Carmax is not the deal it once was years ago.


----------



## spacewormfx (Nov 21, 2007)

1.8Tango said:


> For lease or purchase?


I financed in November and just leased one this month, and I got a feeling that they used the same bank rating regardless. 
The numbers I quoted are based on conversations I had with the finance managers on what VW Credit considers prime credit.
Of course your Fico/Auto Enhanced credit score is only one of multiple factors they look into (income, payment/debt ratio, prior loans) so ymmv.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

1.8Tango said:


> Sounds like you got raped on the trade-in. Sorry.


I got 13.5k, which was kbb excellent at the time. It's at 12.4k now for my area.


----------



## iheartbüst (Jun 5, 2010)

spacewormfx said:


> I would say a good guess is a min. 730 score for A-Tier. But some *banks* will play ball on a slow day with 700, anything less is a solid B-Tier.


fixed that for you, banks determine tiers, not dealers.


----------



## DAD2DOGS (Apr 24, 2016)

*Credit score*

My score was 840 and i got 2.225 for my loan.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

1.8Tango said:


> They wanted to charge me $990 for labor in CERTIFYING the car as CPO!


Do not allow a dealer to do this. When a VW dealer does a CPO inspection on a car, they bill the manufacturer for that time. They are essentially trying to double dip, getting VW to pay for that inspection, as well as the consumer.


----------

